# 98 Sentra Pics



## Bstric06 (May 25, 2005)

Yo, my budday dan, has a Sentra, I keep telling him to put some money into it, but he keeps telling me its not worth it. So could u guys send me some pics to this thread so i can show him it is worth it

Thanks
Bob :cheers:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

go here http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=85154&highlight=b14+sentra 

and since i didnt post on the thread here's mine


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

^--- now that's just showing off.


----------



## Bstric06 (May 25, 2005)

thanks for the pics


----------

